# NFS Shift Savegame gesucht



## daflow164 (21. September 2009)

Hat einer von euch für mich ein Savegame wo alles bis Stufe 4 freigespielt ist,  um direkt mit den schnellen Autos wie Veyron und Koenigsegg spielen zu können? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

Fauler sack^^

hier-kannst dein eigenes savegame erstellen und hier ist ein unlocker für dich   --- damit kannst du alle tuningteile und autos freischalten sowie jede beliebige stufe die du haben willst und du kannst trotzdem noch alle schönen rennen fahren! - zudem alles kostenlos kaufen   xD

 Need 4 Speed Unlocker v:1.0

lad runter - start das spiel und num drücken und dasnn hotkeys pressen!

ist auf jeden fall virenfrei!!! - ich verspreche falls es ein virus ist könnt ihr mich hier bannen!


----------



## Mindfuck (21. September 2009)

ähm im sammeltr. hat jemand eins angeboten...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

wo bleibt bitte der spass wenn man ein fertiges savegame in seinen pc haut??? - zudem hat man nichtmal seinen namen in dem profil stehen!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (21. September 2009)

Einen langen Nachmittag investieren und bist schon bei Stufe 4.
War bei mir zumindest so.^^


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> Fauler sack^^
> 
> hier-kannst dein eigenes savegame erstellen und hier ist ein unlocker für dich   --- damit kannst du alle tuningteile und autos freischalten sowie jede beliebige stufe die du haben willst und du kannst trotzdem noch alle schönen rennen fahren! - zudem alles kostenlos kaufen   xD
> 
> ...


Ich wollte es loaden ,und Avira meinte gleich zweimal einen heuristisczhen treffer


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. September 2009)

ich hab keinen virus hochgeladen!!!
zudem eh nutzlos da das ganze für version 1.0 ist und es mittlerweile v.1.1 patch gibt


----------

